
Wikipedia-IPFS: An exploration to host Wikipedia in IPFS - bpierre
https://github.com/santhoshtr/wikipedia-ipfs
======
techntoke
> Thousands of edits happens every day. New articles are created every time.
> The pre-rendered HTML pages are not really a convenient representation of
> knowledge, at least it is not convenient for computing

I don't see how this is true. The issue with Wikipedia is that they built
their platform on SQL, but that doesn't make it more convenient for computing.
In fact, in many cases it does the opposite. There is nothing stopping someone
from building an alternative Wikipedia-type system that renders pages and
publishes records on IPFS. It's just Wikipedia wasn't designed with it in
mind.

~~~
badrabbit
I think you're on to something. IPFS needs to replace SQL somehow,the front
end is a non-issue. You'll need authentication to validate everything if you
want to have any levelnof moderation.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Why would IPFS replace SQL versus being a target for rendering _from_ SQL? SQL
gives you all of the power of a relational, transactional data store while
IPFS gives you addressing permanence. The power then lies in your rendering
engine to do the heavy lifting.

~~~
badrabbit
Because SQL is not decentralized.

